# Minor rust treatment



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

I found a little surface rust on the suspension components (rear control arms and the like) on our Passat, so I thought I'd just tidy them up a little. My plan was to rub them down with sandpaper and a small wire brush drill attachment, then treat with some sort of rust preventer, something like Jenolite perhaps, and then coat with black Hammerite, then finally coat with Wax-Oil / Dynax?

A viable approach or are there other superior products available? Suggestions welcome folks


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

The BH Deox gel is great for removing surface rust, no need for sandpaper


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

+1 for deox gel :thumb:.

Mark


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

lowejackson said:


> The BH Deox gel is great for removing surface rust, no need for sandpaper


I'll second that, it's a cracking product. Causes no further damage to surrounding paint which is a big plus for me.


----------

